
CEO Who Held $150M in Crypto Died in a Region Known for Having Fake Death Mafia - akssoni
https://www.newsbtc.com/2019/02/06/ceo-who-held-150m-in-crypto-died-in-a-region-known-for-having-a-fake-death-mafia/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
The proof is in the (blockchain) pudding. Either the money will move (he's
alive or the keys were coerced out of him before he died), or it'll stay put
(he's dead).

~~~
Scoundreller
They haven’t identified a cold wallet. There may not be any cold storage of a
small group of wallets.

~~~
carlsborg
Perhaps everyone who is affected could pool their transaction information and
figure out the addresses of the cold wallets.

